# New Member



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 31, 2011)

hello, new member from texas. new to these forums. Current supporter of ironmaglabs. Currently mid cycle on halo extreme. whats up

started lifting weights trying to get back in shape july 2011. Started at 250+ lbs in a size 40 pants. and I am 6 feet tall. I was benching around 235-240ish, leg pressed around 800lbs. squat 400lbs. 6 months later im down to 218lbs. bench press 310 lbs. leg press 910 lbs (probably more havent checked). In size 34 jeans. New year resolution to continue loss/gains to 200lbs even and in size 32 pants. after halo extreme is out i have a 4 weeks off cycle planned. After that I have cyanostane waiting for me


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Eiserner Hahn* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 31, 2011)

Great progress. Welcome to IM!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 31, 2011)

really all i want is to get bigger u say 200 at 6 ft bro u could easily put on 30 more pounds and be chiseled as shit but anyhow keep up the good work


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 1, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 1, 2012)

thanks, i will start bulking after this cycle ends. if im at 200lbs great if not no biggy


----------



## Section (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome Hahn! 
I am gonna try the same Halo product! Hope I get the same results! Good luck bro!


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## mike3g2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## windjam (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## theshep (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## 1superman (Jan 7, 2012)

Another bro from Texas Welcome!


----------



## lisarox (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks guys, ive been happy with halo so far


----------



## btls (Jan 9, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks, started a online journal as well


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome bro!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## readyornott (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice Results


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 13, 2012)

im happy with them so far


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 14, 2012)

gratsi


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome improvements homie! Keep it up and make sure you pay attention to your body, I'm sure you're giving it hell and working the heck out of it for that kind of success!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks and yes i am but i get my rest


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 2, 2012)

flat bench:
6 x 225
6 x 240
4 x 255
4 x 270
2 x 290 (got this last one 5 times before failure)

decline bench:
240 x 6 
260 x 6
280 x 4
295 x 4
315 x 2 ( did it 4 times before failure)

then hit auxillary stuff


----------



## charley (Feb 2, 2012)

........welcome.............


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome bro !


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 2, 2012)

*Welcome bro good to have you.. *


----------



## darkside5674 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm new to this forum. I've been lifting off and on for about 3 years but recently I have been more consistent and dedicated to the gym. There is a lot of info in this forum so I am looking forward to being a part of the community and learning from everyone.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks


----------

